# 5G Smartphones Really Sabotage Your Brain and Balls ?



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

https://www.journals.uchicago.edu/doi/full/10.1086/691462
https://www.sciencealert.com/cellphone-radiation-effects-study-human-health-mixed-results

I read a book from an Business man explaing he have doing test about sperm and see after let his phone in a RFID bag double his sperm cappacity and testosterone. I was quite obnoxious at this idea for some reason. 
I found some stats about it show thats real. 
But What is very important was 5G faster and more efficient ( Thats why china and USA have a little fight in this moment ) Can in a potential way generalize this radio frequencies can have effect on our brain and balls to the massive population and can possibly create an massive sperm low level ? 

https://www.globalresearch.ca/5g-ce...pulation-reduction-men-become-sterile/5670565

That already the case around the world and thats can get worst with this system. If that right , this can have dramatic effect on men. and spoiler even you DO an RFID pants thats don't work. I already have this idea


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

5G is a form of non-ionizing radiation. All available evidence points to it being harmless. As Dr. Steve Novella, an assistant professor of neurology at Yale and the editor of Science-Based Medicine said, “There’s no known mechanism for most forms of non-ionizing radiation to even have a biological effect,”.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Wouldn't that be the answer to everyone's earnest prayers about overpopulation?


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

Lucan1010 said:


> 5G is a form of non-ionizing radiation. All available evidence points to it being harmless. As Dr. Steve Novella, an assistant professor of neurology at Yale and the editor of Science-Based Medicine said, “There’s no known mechanism for most forms of non-ionizing radiation to even have a biological effect,”.


I would question this as the body has its own endogenous EMFs (electromagnetic fields), they have been detected and measured by scientists for well over a century. In addition to this, there is growing body of evidence the fields produced by the body play a significant role maintaining health. In other words, EMF radiation almost certainly has a biological effect.

Much more information can be found here: https://www.chi.is/biofield-science-and-healing-special-issue/, if interested.

Based on my own anecdotal evidence, I believe it's possible to feel the radiation emitted by a smartphone when holding it. I've noticed for years that my hand heated up and ached while holding my mobile phone and that the sensation of heating doesn't feel like any normal kind of heating. I noticed this effect before I even thought to question what it was. Indeed upon further research, tissue heating does occur from the radiation emitted by mobile phones.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Cuttlefish said:


> I would question this as the body has its own endogenous EMFs (electromagnetic fields), they have been detected and measured by scientists for well over a century. In addition to this, there is growing body of evidence the fields produced by the body play a significant role maintaining health. In other words, EMF radiation almost certainly has a biological effect.
> 
> Much more information can be found here: https://www.chi.is/biofield-science-and-healing-special-issue/, if interested.
> 
> Based on my own anecdotal evidence, I believe it's possible to feel the radiation emitted by a smartphone when holding it. I've noticed for years that my hand heated up and ached while holding my mobile phone and that the sensation of heating doesn't feel like any normal kind of heating. I noticed this effect before I even thought to question what it was. Indeed upon further research, tissue heating does occur from the radiation emitted by mobile phones.


5G uses extremely high frequency radio waves and also beam forming so the fear with some is that high frequency radio waves that're constantly beamed to a specific spot may have an ionizing effect which could possibly be a cancer risk. Every time a new higher powered cellular standard comes out, there are always medical studies performed to see if there are any increased risk of cancer. So unless you also feel aches and your body heating up near a radio, then what you felt is more than likely imagined.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

Scoobyscoob said:


> 5G uses extremely high frequency radio waves and also beam forming so the fear with some is that high frequency radio waves that're constantly beamed to a specific spot may have an ionizing effect which could possibly be a cancer risk. Every time a new higher powered cellular standard comes out, there are always medical studies performed to see if there are any increased risk of cancer. So unless you also feel aches and your body heating up near a radio, then what you felt is more than likely imagined.


I don't think it's imagined at all. The physical symptoms I described feeling in my hands while in contact with a mobile phone matches the actual effect of radiofrequency radiation in living tissues, which is heating, and burns at higher exposure levels of the radiation.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

@Cuttlefish I've had the same experience. It's def not in my imagination.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

5G is just a different band between other bands already in use for the last 50+ years. Worrying about it makes about as much sense as saying a new FM radio station moved into town next to the other 15 that have been there for 50 years, and now we're all going to get sick. The main advantage to 5G is the bands (channels) are wider so they can carry more payload, and the spectrum is cleaner so they can use higher order modulation schemes which increases bits per cycle, 256 QAM vs 64QAM. If 4G didn't' kill you, 5g won't either.

pro tip, a typical 100KW FM radio station is 100,000% more powerful than 5G 100W cell tower, yet we have survived FM all this time.

Good reading here:

EMF - 5G and Health - L2


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Cuttlefish said:


> I don't think it's imagined at all. The physical symptoms I described feeling in my hands while in contact with a mobile phone matches the actual effect of radiofrequency radiation in living tissues, which is heating, and burns at higher exposure levels of the radiation.


Are you sure you weren't feeling the increased heat from your phone using the cellular modem? Because, radio waves do not heat up body tissue. The wavelengths are very long and not nearly energetic enough to cause any noticeable effect on the body. The main fear with cellphones is the cumulative effect of constant exposure to a specific part of the body. The 5G and the effect it has on the body do merit more study though, as 5G signals aren't meters long, but can be as short as millimeters in length.

Phones do get pretty hot so do be careful. I live in California, a state where lawmakers have freaked out over the potential risk for cancer, infertility, mind fog, etc of cell phones for decades, so when politicians here start to freak out, the universities here start conducting health studies on how dangerous a new cellular standard can potentially be. And the conclusion is always: the physical risks are negligible but cell phones _ARE_ distracting things to have.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Isn't all this fear of new technology just a form of reaction to psychological factors anyway?
Some freak out about new stuff, some see it as an agenda from people in power, 
others get to play on with their hypochondria.
Sure sometimes it is true that new stuff is harmful, and people in power has an agenda.
But the over the top without evidence other than bad logic on why it is bad, or I definitely "feel it",
seems to be the trend most of the time.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuttlefish said:


> In addition to this, there is growing body of evidence the fields produced by the body play a significant role maintaining health. In other words, EMF radiation almost certainly has a biological effect.





> Many of the hypotheses gathered for this paper are, at present, at the leading edge of speculation, but they are offered with confidence that emerging technologies will eventually be able to either validate or refute them.


It sometimes pay to read the premise that the papers one read has, 
not to just assume that because it is talking about fields,
it naturally supports ones own personal anecdotal conclusions.

If someone writes something that proves 5G specifically is dangerous, that is fine.
This doesn't prove anything.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Wouldn't that be the answer to everyone's earnest prayers about overpopulation?


I'm having a vasectomy anyway, radiating that shit away would be handy. Not that 5G would do it.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I'm having a vasectomy anyway, radiating that shit away would be handy. Not that 5G would do it.


But what about our future _children_, Marvin??? You don't _care_. :crying:


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> But what about our future _children_, Marvin??? You don't _care_. :crying:


Alas, Anne Marie. We can still perform the necessary rituals, you never know.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> Alas, Anne Marie. We can still perform the necessary rituals, you never know.


Maybe the aliens will give us a starseed baby to raise.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> Maybe the aliens will give us a starseed baby to raise.


I pray not. I am a terrible father, and I want to spend my old age whoring.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Marvin the Dendroid said:


> I pray not. I am a terrible father, and I want to spend my old age whoring.


May all your glorious 5G dreams come true, Leonard.


----------



## Marvin the Dendroid (Sep 10, 2015)

AnneM said:


> May all your glorious 5G dreams come true, Leonard.


----------



## Cuttlefish (Aug 4, 2014)

Inveniet said:


> It sometimes pay to read the premise that the papers one read has,
> not to just assume that because it is talking about fields,
> it naturally supports ones own personal anecdotal conclusions.
> 
> ...


Maybe it also pays not to jump to conclusions about others' motivations. The point was to provide the context for which radio waves could have a biological effect, not to prove whether 5G is or is not dangerous. I feel indifferent to 5G; in fact, it's already in use at my home. 



Scoobyscoob said:


> Are you sure you weren't feeling the increased heat from your phone using the cellular modem? Because, radio waves do not heat up body tissue. The wavelengths are very long and not nearly energetic enough to cause any noticeable effect on the body. The main fear with cellphones is the cumulative effect of constant exposure to a specific part of the body. The 5G and the effect it has on the body do merit more study though, as 5G signals aren't meters long, but can be as short as millimeters in length.


I googled this twice yesterday and read that RF radiation causes heating in biological tissues. Just did another quick google search of "radiofrequency radiation heating" with the same results. I'm happy to change my mind if proven wrong but it seems heating as a symptom of RF radiation is widespread knowledge.

I wouldn't ascribe the specific symptoms I am thinking of to conductive heating, if that's what you meant. If you don't believe me then you don't believe me, there's not much else I can say because we're talking about a subjective experience.

I agree they merit further study, that's what I was trying to get across.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Cuttlefish said:


> I agree they merit further study, that's what I was trying to get across.


Ok, glad you cleared that up then. 
Personally I haven't really even thought about the topic before now.
Your study was the first I sort of scanned through, and so I was a little meh,
when it turned out to just be a summary of hypotheses on what might be found out on a later date.

My personal stance is that once something is proven with a good study.
Then I will take it seriously, cause I don't have the time to freak out 
every time someone else raise potential alarms because something might be proven dangerous.
I'll cross that bridge when I get there, and if it kills me, then I die.
Something will kill me, I've accepted that fact, 
so in the mean time I'm just being me as best I can.
I'm not actively seeking death, but I won't dedicate my life to avoiding it either.


----------



## chad86tsi (Dec 27, 2016)

Cuttlefish said:


> I googled this twice yesterday and read that RF radiation causes heating in biological tissues.


Next google the power levels you are working with in the RF domain, it's remarkably small. a 1 watt RF signal is considered rather high, most cell phones now operate at about 2/3 of a watt. 1 watt of heat energy can hardly even be detected, think of a 1 watt light bulb, and how hot it is (isn't). This also assumes you have 100% energy absorption, which is pretty unlikely unless you use a Microwave oven's frequency was is chosen for this effect on water molecules, and not used for anything but microwave ovens.

Ever notice some things get hot in a microwave, and others don't? many things don't resonate with RF frequencies in use. It doesn't absorb that energy, the energy just passes through, or reflects off.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Cuttlefish said:


> I googled this twice yesterday and read that RF radiation causes heating in biological tissues. Just did another quick google search of "radiofrequency radiation heating" with the same results. I'm happy to change my mind if proven wrong but it seems heating as a symptom of RF radiation is widespread knowledge.
> 
> I wouldn't ascribe the specific symptoms I am thinking of to conductive heating, if that's what you meant. If you don't believe me then you don't believe me, there's not much else I can say because we're talking about a subjective experience.
> 
> I agree they merit further study, that's what I was trying to get across.


Radio waves don't absorb easily into a narrow part of the body like the hand. The wavelengths are too long and there's just not enough energy in a cellular modem to absorb that'll cause a noticeable increase in your hand. Through the length of the body, sure, high energy radio waves would probably slightly raise your internal temperature if traveling through the length of your body, but holding a cell phone and saying the radio waves emitted by the cellular modem? Not likely.

Again, test your condition with another device. Turn on a radio and grab the antenna with both hands or walk by a cellular tower or drive by a radio tower. If you feel the same effects then you may have some rare condition that causes your body to react to radio waves. Otherwise, you might just be engaging in hypochondria.


----------



## Abbaladon Arc V (Jan 16, 2018)

good to see


----------

